# Afraid to ask friends to hang out



## MariahBerry (Mar 12, 2018)

So I have a problem. I have 7 friends who I hang out with at school, but we never hang out on the weekends or anything. 

But I know they hang out with each other, like 2 of them will go out for lunch together or 2 will have a sleepover etc. But I've never hung out one-on-one with any of them. I have organised for all of us to hangout, but when I went to send a message suggesting it I was shaking I was so nervous. 

So I'm too afraid to ask one of them if they want to go out for lunch or something because I feel like they will say no, as sometimes I get the feeling they don't like me, but I am a very paranoid person. 

And just today in class, 2 of my friends were talking and I heard them say 'oh we haven't hung out in ages, we should organize something' and I was sitting there like, well we've never hung out together. And I got annoyed at them so I just didn't want to talk to them really for the rest of the day. 

I'm in highschool so everyone goes out on weekdays and I just stay at home, even my parents have said I should go out more. 

I need help because I really want to hang out with them one-on-one, but I'm just so afraid  
Also sorry this was so long..

Also as a side note, two of them have been friends since they were babies so I get they are really close, plus their parents are friends, but I just want to be close like that with them too, you know?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just ask to hangout, can't hurt. I never hung out with people outside of school either though.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

I feel you. Once I got to high school, I had the friends I had from middle school, but could never make any new friends after that. And I always believed my friends didn't like me as much as I liked them, so I never really asked to hang out a lot, and they started to assume I just didn't want to... Maybe your friends kind of assume the same about you? 

Anyway, if you can gather up the courage to ask them, you should. Now that I'm out of high school, I'm tortured by the fact that I know I could've had a much better high school experience, hung out with my friends more and stuff like that. It may be scary, but it's worth reaching out for those experiences and connections.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

screw anxiety, make your life into what you want it to be


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I can relate to this very much. I just feel like such a bother even to people I've known for the longest time and have hung out with on a regular basis. 
Just so afraid of the rejection too. It's rather frustrating to know how easy it is for other people.

I suppose the best way to approach this is head-on, despite the possible rejection by the other party. But still, easier said than done


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I was in the same spot as you in my first year of high school. I befriend a group of 5 people. They do stuff together outside of school. I was never invited. But they knew each other longer. I was the new guy in the group. I don't remember exactly what I did to have them eventually invite me to hangouts outside of school later on. I think all I did was told them I want to join them the next time they were talking about doing something. We were not really a popular group with other kids as well. So they were at a point where they were open to having more people in their group. Strength in numbers maybe lol. 

My suggestion would be to initiate and ask. Get yourself involved. Get out of your comfort zone and try. Do not try too hard to be the most liked person in the group. Do not try to compare yourself with the status of your other friends in the group. Just enjoy the moments. Enjoy the hangouts as you go. There is a good chance after school, you will stop seeing them. Stop associating with them.


----------

